# xfce auf deutsch?

## uhai

Eigentlich muss ich nur die menu.xml.de @ber die menu.xml kopieren. Leider gibt es die menu.xml.de bei mir nicht. Weder 

```
locate menu.xml.de
```

 noch 

```
equery belongs menu.xml.de
```

 haben mich weitergebracht.

Welches Paket bringt diese Datei mit?

Die http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml habe ich schon befolgt, aber nur einen Teil von xfce auf Deutsch bekommen.

uhai

----------

## danvari

ich schieb den thread mal wieder nach oben, habe nämlich gerade dasselbe problem...keine menu.xml.de vorhanden :-\

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wie sieht eure make.conf aus? Habt ihr die folgenden Einträge?

```

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## danvari

jau is mir soeben auch aufgefallen  :Wink: 

LINGUAS="de" hatte ich zwar in meine make.conf, nur hatte ich es nachdem ich xfce kompiliert hatte gesetzt...folglich war bei xfce dieser flag nicht gesetzt ^^

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welches Paket bringt diese Datei mit?
> 
> 

 

Gar keines - diese Datei wird von XFCE erstellt, wenn das Desktop-Menu zumindest 1x mit dem Menüeditor bearbeitet wird.

Siehe dazu Eintrag im Wiki von XFCE -> http://wiki.xfce.org/faq im Abschnitt "...How to edit the auto generated menu with the menu editor?..."

XFCE legt die Datei pro Benutzer im Verzeichnis ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop ab, im Dateinamen ist ein "de" enthalten.

----------

